# Stocking: Red Jewels



## Maddie (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi all! My name is Maddie, and I'm new to cichlids, but not to aquariums. I currently have two saltwater tanks and three freshwater tanks of various sizes. A friend is going to give me their 120 gallon that has two kissing gouramis, two blue gouramis, and a red jewel cichlid- all at or almost at full size. What tankmates could I consider? I love the look of Brichardis and Kribs, and there was a gorgeous long-finned red devil at the LFS. Thanks everyone!


----------

